# How many missa of Dufay did survived and press on records i want them all?(ambiteous)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ah ..Guillaume Dufay, made the pretiest missa, in my mind , in my naive & personnal view.
I was seduce by the holyness of is music and christic etherism of Missa de Angelis, it would made the lord blush our lord jesus..or bieng bless by angels, on a theologic perspective of appreciation.

If i were an atheist i would speculate the following , awesome vocal work, perfect harmony, inner beaty, ggrandiose by all mean said..

So any Guillaume Dufay fan here, any devotee, that have about every missa eavailable of dufay i have like only 6 or 7 of them how shameful of me.. but i looking for Dufay godlike work, something from beyond, of the highest of heavens of heavens?

I spent too mutch time whit other classical composer now i wont to look ar Dufay stuff look i got is isorythmic motets, his chansons , some masses, das icht gud hmm???

What can i says im torn appart wheter or not to explore Josquin or Dufay, but listen out of basical logic , rationality of sense , clear mind, Guillaune Dufay missa deserve attention, there essense or pure, like ''fontain de jouvence ) water, there the path , trought music salvation.

Great music great karma great soul, i underminded Dufay music , i feel guilty, but please bare whit me, i wantt to learn more.

So music lover , art lovers, historian, musicologist, or simple average guys or gurls speak up, if your burning of passion for Dufay music!!

Let it enchanted you, caress your soul , cleanse your mind , pay up karmic dept
(hypotetical but who know , pray while lisening to it)?

Or empty your mind turn everything to off and listen, if you have noisy friend that are volubileous tell them to leave gently or to shut up politely, whit all mathers, respect and diligence, Dufay was a grandioso composer one of the greatest master of is time by all mean i say?

I want to hear you folks on the might of guillaume dufay, how did you discover his works, what touch your soul and seed interrest in your mind.

So guys what about this post can , you fairly says this post, can someone aknowledge , will all modesty, whiteout flattery that i have some credential, that my post or not meaningless.

Dufay, was a truelly accomplished artist, he is among the greatest genieous, a Leonardo Da Vinci of early polyphony that would be herrald has a god a hero of polyphony and exemple to follow..

:tiphat:


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

His chansons are nice, but surely most of his music is lost dued to the destruction of Cambrai during the French Revolution, where most medieval and early Renaissance music is thought to have been stored. Also another source of hi smusic could have been king Henry VIII`s library, which was also destroyed by mobs during early 1500s.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I've been using David Fallows' book to explore the late chansons. And I've discovered something really special in the process, a performance of _A mon deuil, a ce cop sui je mort _by Thomas Binkley on his Dufay CD - very beautiful. As is the other late song in that CD called _Adieu m'amour_. Jill Feldman sings _A mon deuil, a ce cop sui je mort _ in her characteristically languid style but I prefer Binkley's more characterful approach, less new age approach. Moins planant 

Another nice thing I've been playing is _le serviteur hault guerdonne_ in Rooley's The Chansonnier Cordiforme.

Oh and I'll just add that I've gone off the Davies Bros Dufay.

In his chapter on Dufay's late music, Fallows mentions a composer called Eustache Deschamps. I've only been able to find one thing by him, a beautiful thing called _Armes amours, o flour des flours_, sung by The Folger Consort on a CD called A Distant Mirror.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2017)

quote-"Oh and I'll just add that I've gone off the Davies Bros Dufay."
I not quite understand what you mean,did you purchase the secular songs?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Traverso said:


> Oh and I'll just add that I've gone off the Davies Bros Dufay.
> I not quite understand what you mean,did you purchase the secular songs?


Well I don't know about purchase, I can stream them through Qobuz, it's just that when I've been exploring Dufay's music recently I've not enjoyed their style as much as others - maybe it suffers from that feeling of the conveyer belt that you sometimes get in complete surveys, I don't know. Probably just my mood rather than anything else, I don't want to claim anything objective!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2017)

I can only say that I am enjoying this set immensely.
It is hard to find a copy for a reasonable price

Ma belle Dame souveraine sung by the Hilliard is realy heavenly.









I found this with the Davies Bros,when I hear it there are so many mixt emotions,gladness and sadness at the same time,its a wonderful 
piece.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> In his chapter on Dufay's late music, Fallows mentions a composer called Eustache Deschamps. I've only been able to find one thing by him, a beautiful thing called _Armes amours, o flour des flours_, sung by The Folger Consort on a CD called A Distant Mirror.


Mandryka, it is indeed a thing of beauty, a lament on the death of Machaut, but it was composed by one François Andrieu to texts by Deschamps, aka Eustache Morel. The lament is all that's known about François Andrieu. Deschamps was a poet, not a composer. Not only did he hold the lofty art of poetry superior to the pedestrian craft of music, but hated the English into the bargain.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Mandryka, it is indeed a thing of beauty, a lament on the death of Machaut, but it was composed by one François Andrieu to texts by Deschamps, aka Eustache Morel. The lament is all that's known about François Andrieu. Deschamps was a poet, not a composer. Not only did he hold the lofty art of poetry superior to the pedestrian craft of music, but hated the English into the bargain.


Why do you define music as pedestrian? as if you put into the poet`s mouth your own opinion making him look arrogant. And great poet and scientist like John Milton and Galileo Galilei have fathers who were professional musicians occupied by pedestrian jugglery, and Johannes Kepler who might be one of the giants that Isaac Newton refered to was also a lover of musical jugglery, which great personality tells you that poetry is superior in form to music? The serious and superior art of poetry was also something that the nobles disdained to engage themself with, poetry, music, science, were looked downed by the classical aristocracy as the arts of the commons. Half-baked opinions like this is the perfect example of vulgarity.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Why so hot, Ariasexta? In his 'Art de Dictier' Deschamps opines that music is 'artificial' because it consists solely in following rules and can be learned by any clod; whereas poetry is a ‘musique naturele’ with which the poet is endowed by nature and which cannot be learnt. He believes that poetry has a better claim to be called music than what usually passes by that name. For him, music is the last of the arts and the servant of them all. The most that Deschamps allows is that music is a distraction from the other arts and may be an aid to relaxation. If you believe Deschamps' opinions make him arrogant, perhaps it is best that you avoid his company.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I can find two recordings of _Malheureux cueur_, Davies Bros and Blue Heron. Are there any others (I don't find either of them totally satisfying, but I sense that more could be done with the music.)

I misread Fallows, he says that the mood of the poems that Dufay set in his late period is similar to Deschamps' poetry - and Machaut's. A mood of love-longing. Not that the music is similar. But the mistake led me to François Andrieu, which is a jolly good thing.

(I like the way this spell checker autocorrects Duchamps to Duchamp! I've trained my iPad to be so cultured! )

Just listening to Davies Bros sing Hélas mon deuil again, makes me think I was hard on them this afternoon, there's clearly a lot to enjoy there. Really comparative listening is not always a good thing.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Why so hot, Ariasexta? In his 'Art de Dictier' Deschamps opines that music is 'artificial' because it consists solely in following rules and can be learned by any clod; whereas poetry is a 'musique naturele' with which the poet is endowed by nature and which cannot be learnt. He believes that poetry has a better claim to be called music than what usually passes by that name. For him, music is the last of the arts and the servant of them all. The most that Deschamps allows is that music is a distraction from the other arts and may be an aid to relaxation. If you believe Deschamps' opinions make him arrogant, perhaps it is best that you avoid his company.


I have not read Dechampe, in his time he might call any street fiddler as a musician, but today only great musical figures like Dufay, Binchois, Machaut from his times can be remembered as musicians. Musician is too board a term, the poet might be using it in a sense not very cognitively precise. He is just being proud himself, the Quadrivium system of his times, putted music among arthmetic, astronomy, geometry as the subjects of higher education. If were to rank the poets, I think there are enough more famous poets who love music can neutralize his opinions.

True, music always seems readily accessible for all kinds of people, I have said this many time before, and people are readilier to cherishbad music than bad literature, this argument had been used by me to criticize modernist music but not many people agreed.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

The Orlando Consort sang 'Malheureux cueur' in recital last month in NYC as part of a wonderful program called “The Composers of the Laborde Songbook”. The Laborde Chansonnier is a manuscript in the Library of Congress which includes songs by Ockeghem, Josquin, Busnois, Jean Molinet, Firminus Caron and others. With any luck we'll have a recording before too long.


----------

